# Free Writing Software - Darkroom



## christianyouth (Sep 12, 2009)

If you're like me and find it hard to concentrate when writing on the computer, this program I found is AMAZING. 

It blacks out the entire computer screen except for what you are writing, and what you are writing is in bright green. It's a pretty cool program, and it's really small. From what I gather, it's just a modified windows classic notepad.

Dark Room - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

I think it makes writing on the computer a lot easier.


----------



## ClayPot (Sep 12, 2009)

I've heard of this program before. Looks neat. There are a few other similar ones as well. I think the original is Writer's room for Mac. But that one costs money.


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to give that a try.


----------

